# Wanna buy wheels.....



## Nate Bean (Apr 24, 2009)

Looking to buy some new wheels for my 04 Red GTO. Wondering what style and color i should go with? was thing chrome but others say black with chrome lip. Any suggestions??


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

*Here are some great wheels for ya!*

New Nogaros and RE-01R Tires - Pontiac GTO Forum

eBay Motors: WOW - TSW Nogaro Chrome Wheels with Bridgestone Tires (item 200338302828 end time May-08-09 06:21:58 PDT)


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's the pics of my new ones for ya. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

how much? Are those 17's?


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

look here for ideas
RMGTO Image Gallery :: LS1GTO.com/RMGTO.com GTO Wheels Repository


----------



## fusser87 (Mar 21, 2009)

aarons1k said:


> how much? Are those 17's?


In one of the picks you can see the size. 245 45 R17. Thats the same size as the stock 17" wheels.


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, they are 245/45/17. They are still for sale. Sitting in my garage. send me a pM.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

ninjurd what kinda rims u have one your whip?


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

taking offers. send me a PM.


----------

